# Sangrias.



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

One of my favorite things to make for the big day is Sangria (blood punch) for multiple reasons - one being it's actually named Blood punch.. so it's kinda hard to go wrong there.
but also, i can make one big batch and don't have to spend the whole evening mixing drinks

i usually do red:

I usually do red wine with pineapple, orange, and apple juices, and some sprite. it's pretty tasty, but it's a bit heavy, so i thought i'd go with something different this year.


do you guys have any other sangria recipes that you really love?
i'm especially wanting a very crisp/refreshing white wine version.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I thought this was one was awesome. Never been big on sangria either.

Faulkner Sangria: They serve this Sangria at Falkner Winery in Temecula, CA. 
2 bottles Red Wine (Falkner uses its "Falkner Luscious Lips", we used a Merlot, but any red would be good)
2 c. Orange Juice
2 1/2 c. Club Soda
2 Limes, cut into slices
2 Lemons, cut into slices
1 Orange, cut into slices
1/2 can Pineapple Rings & Juice
1/2 c. Sugar
Squeeze all fruit wedges into mix & let sit for half a day. Serve chilled or on ice. ENJOY! (You can modify with what you have on hand, too - we used grapefruits).

Not sangaria but good in the winter:
Hot Lips Recipe
2 Bottles Falkner Luscious Lips Wine
1 Bag Mulling Spices
1 cup Brown Sugar
10 oz. Water
Heat until warm (do not boil) and serve alone or with cinnamon stick


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here is a link to a page with more links to several white wine sangria recipes:

http://wine.about.com/od/whitewinesangriarecipes/White_Wine_Sangria_Recipes.htm


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

Lord Homicide said:


> Faulkner Sangria: They serve this Sangria at Falkner Winery in Temecula, CA.
> 2 bottles Red Wine (Falkner uses its "Falkner Luscious Lips", we used a Merlot, but any red would be good)
> 2 c. Orange Juice
> 2 1/2 c. Club Soda
> ...


Hm that recipe definitely seems like it would be less heavy! yum!


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Here is a link to a page with more links to several white wine sangria recipes:
> 
> http://wine.about.com/od/whitewinesangriarecipes/White_Wine_Sangria_Recipes.htm


Thanks! I have several white wine recipes that I've found online, I was more hoping for suggestions and reviews of some that ppl had actually tried.


----------

